# Took a Coyote this morning(pics)



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

hey kids,
I called in this Coyote this morning about 8:30 am. I was using a e-caller+hand calls. Made 3 sets, he came in on the 3rd set right to my caller and decoy (stuffed animal hanging by fishing line). About a 30 yrd shot with the 12 gauge and PMC #6 turkey 3 inch load. 
Here are a few pics.
THanks,
BVW








***


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

Great job BVW. Nice looking yote. Whats the trick with the stuffed animal decoy. What kind of stuffed animal did you use. I was going to go back out again tonight, but I think I will give my spot a rest after last night and go back out when I am up north next weekend. I may have to try a decoy.


----------



## imfishin' (Apr 14, 2003)

SWEET! congrads, looks like a nice one. good pics too.


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

Cool! That looks pretty fun...what kind of stuffed animal do you use? Your kids favorite one


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

I used a puppy stuffed animal, (see pic below) i took the cotton out of it so i can roll it up and put i in my backpack with all my other crap. I use a piece of fishing line with a hook and hang it from a tree or bush near my e-caller so it spins with a little wind. I think that was the key to him not seeing me and instead focused on the decoy and the e-caller sound on low volume 30 yrds in front of me.










thanks fellas,
BVW


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Nice job! I'm thinkin about useing dried out rabbit skins suspened on fishing line as a decoy.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

Is this your first?
I am in Muskegon Cty and looking for a varmint partner, i am new to yote hunting but trying to learn.
Can you give more info on your calls, what kind, brand etc...?


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

yup, it's the first one i shot, i called in a few last year.
I hear there area bunch of Coyotes up in Muskegon , I live outside of Holland, my buddie has property over in rothbury, i am sure i will be going up there soon to call a bit. If you know of some land i would be happy to come up there some time, it's only about a 45 min drive from here. Or if you want to come down here some time let me know [email protected]
I like to use a open reed hand call (crittergetter) and a e-caller, set-up in a cross wind when possible, hunt thick areas, so i use a shotgun. Thats basicly it. 
c-ya,
Ben VW


----------



## huntworkhunt (Oct 6, 2003)

way to go BVW!,thats a nice one.getting ready to go out myself in about 20 minutes.maybee by daylight I get a chance at one.


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

I am kind of curious as to how the #6 shot worked out for you. I see it did kill him. What did he do when you hit him? We have shot them with #4, 3.5" turkey loads at 30 yards and had them run away. I think a little bigger shot works better. Does anyone else agree with this?


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

I normally use #4 buckshot, but i forgot to change ammo from the night before. I only use the turkey load at night because i set-up for a close shot, like under 35yrds. He did run about 30 yrds after the shot and i think i hit him back a little, i did put another one in him when he was down to make sure he didn't leave. I have patterned this turkey load out it hits hard up to 40 yrds or so and i use a full choke on an old 12 guage blot action.
I may get some #2 for night, but the #6 did the job fine.
BVW-


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

2 years ago I shot one using T shot 3". Shot the yote at 25 yards and put the bead right on his nose and dropped him on the spot.


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

Great job!! I'm glad to hear you can lure them in without the mechanical decoys. Looks like a blast and your disposing of a menace IMO.


----------



## Sturgeon-man (Mar 31, 2002)

Awsome....Thats quite an accomplishment huntin' solo, "THUMBS UP"


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

I use a thing called a Wild Tail Toy as a decoy. Its a pet toy that is a plastic ball with a little motor in it that when activated makes the ball roll around very erratically. Attached to the ball is a "tail" that really flops around. I have included a link below. I get setup and throw that thing out from me and that really attracts the attention of the yotes off me and they coming running right at it as it looks like a wounded animal flopping around on the ground.

clattin

Wild Tail Toy


----------



## bushyote (Jan 11, 2004)

nice one... I see that I found you on this forum also

I'm on bluestar highway...we'll have to meet sometime.


----------



## AFTERSHOCK (Nov 27, 2003)

BVW
fine job indeed.
that is quite a trophy animal and I really mean it. anyone that harvests a coyote by hunting or trapping here in michigan deserves to have "trophy animal " attached to his harvest.
that is how I feel about the cunning and intelligent coyote that we pursue. great job


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Congrats BVW. Sounds like you earned him after three sets.
Did you go far between sets?


----------



## bowhunter4life (Aug 23, 2003)

Congrats BVW. that is awesome, I can't wait till i get a break from school to try to do some yote hunting. 

jason


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Congrats BVW!

My brother and I were able to make it out on Staurday and make three sets with no action. That's the way it goes......

Did you take him in your neck of the woods?

Good Luck in the future!

Mark


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jun 25, 2002)

Just wanted to remind you all, buckshot is not legal for night hunting. The Nightime Predator section of the hunting guide says (pg. 34), "...shotgun with loads other than buckshot, slug, ball or cut shell..."

I use #5 Federal Turkey loads through a Kick's turkey choke and can turn 'em inside out at about 40yds. I'm shooting a Benelli MI Field with lengthened forcing cones and pro-porting. This has helped my pattern and follow-up shot (yeah, I need them once in awhile). Remember, in the HEAD, is DEAD.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Grey Ghost,

Thanks for the reminder to all the members to keep it legal!

I am running custom loads from Nitro Ammunition Company

http://www.nitrocompany.com/

10 Gauge, 2-1/4 ouces of # 1 Hevi-shot at 1240fps through a Rhino Extended Ported .720 Choke Tube, out of a Browning Gold Lite Autoloader.

I haven't centered one on a coyote yet, but it should do the trick???  

Good Luck to all in the woods!

Mark


----------



## BearMaster2 (Jan 22, 2004)

Inspiring stories. Looks like fun. Are these hunts good with kids or is it too tough in the sly dept. I've never tried em before, never though about it really.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Do you guys think 1 ounce 2 3/4 hi brass steel duck #4 shot in 12 guage would do it?
Niiice yotee!!


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

It would do it but, you will be way better off with lead.
c-ya,
BVW


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Ok thanks BVW Ill have to pick some up.


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Very nice. Thanks for showing pictures. It always seems to make the stories more real!

Hondaxr


----------

